# Zion 512 MB 400 Mhz Ram Shows 333 Mhz :(



## Thor (Jun 28, 2006)

Hello Friends!
I have a Asrock 939NF4G-SATA2 Mobo. Bios p1.30 .
Running XP+SP2 , AMD Athlon 3000+ (64bit) , 1 zion 512 MB 400 MHZ Ram.

Problem is: In Bios It shows:
Total Memory 512 MB with 64 MB Shared.
Single Channel Memory Mode.
DDR1: 512MB/166 MHz (DDR 333)
Bios Version:939NF4G-SATA2 Bios P 1.30

Also Using CPUz Memory Freq. is shown 164.4 MHz

I had taken out the RAM module to check it. It shows:
ZHY400512
512MB DDR PC400
Q.C. OK
400512-601600961

It is an Original Module : Hologram ,sticker , transparent packing ..everything is there..

And also i bought it from a reputed dealer at kolkata : Supreme !
In the warranty challan it is also written ZION 512 MB 400 RAM.!! 

I can't figure out ...whats the prob... Why the bios/cpuz shows it to be 333 MHZ Ram.
Any Ideas?


----------



## samrulez (Jun 28, 2006)

Go to the BIOS and set the DDR Ram settings  to Default/Automatic/By Spd...
It must be manual that is why it is showing 333 MHz....
But don't change it manually to 400 MHz...if it is not 400 MHz then it will blow up........


----------



## Thor (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi Thnks 4 replies!
The issue is resolved.
@ Bios : Advanced>CPU Configuaration>Memory Clock
This setting was auto! 

I kept mt finger crossed and Changed it to 200 [133/166/200 was available] 

Now Bios shows DDR 400 !! ) Whew ! What a relief!!
CPUz also Shows Memory Speed as 200.9MHz

I am a Happy chap now!

But still I wud like to know :
My MoBo supports DDR400 , then why was it was showing up the module as DDR333 ? I understand the setting was auto and the RAM itself is DDR400. Shudn't 400 be selected by default?

Thnak god I decided to double check the Manual,Forum and Bios!
I was getting all revved up 4 a fight with the VENDOR :0 


Thank u all 4 droping by.


----------



## samrulez (Jun 28, 2006)

Thor said:
			
		

> But still I wud like to know :
> My MoBo supports DDR400 , then why was it was showing up the module as DDR333 ? I understand the setting was auto and the RAM itself is DDR400. Shudn't 400 be selected by default?



U can controll the ram speed for the BIOS....usually it selects the correct speed of the ram.....but there might be some problem or somethin....with the memory detection....


----------



## Thor (Jun 28, 2006)

samrulez said:
			
		

> .....but there might be some problem or somethin....with the memory detection....


Huh !!!!!!!!!!!
Now u hv me worried!!!
What shud I do ? Shud I call my vendor ? Damn!


----------



## samrulez (Jun 28, 2006)

Thor said:
			
		

> Huh !!!!!!!!!!!
> Now u hv me worried!!!
> What shud I do ? Shud I call my vendor ? Damn!



Hmmm....try this....
Reset the bios and see if it is detecting it properly.............

To check if ur memory is not overclocked then.......
Turn on the PC for a few hours...and then shut it down and ......remove the module and check if the temp. is ok...and not burnin...but still this method very lame......


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 28, 2006)

Just reset ur bios.It will work properly if there is no problem with ur hardware.


----------



## Thor (Jun 29, 2006)

How to go abt that "Reset Bios" ?


----------



## JGuru (Jun 29, 2006)

I think he means the default Settings in the BIOS.  That resets the BIOS to the older setting.


----------



## samrulez (Jun 29, 2006)

Thor said:
			
		

> How to go abt that "Reset Bios" ?



Go to the BIOS and select 'Load Default Settings'

OR 
Flip the jumper on the mobo which cleard the CMOS data....or remove the battery and short the two terminals...and then put the battery again....


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 29, 2006)

do not reset using jumper
just select load optmized defaults
also a 400mhz has a real Freq of 200mhz only
and 333mhz has real freq of 166mhz


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 29, 2006)

Supreme sucks .. only they can do such miracles. . lol ..


----------

